# Okay, New fish for free, need help



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

So i recieved anoth 10 gallon today with nothing but 5 fish in it and one fake plant and half filled with nasty water, no lid/light/filter/heater/ or even gravel

i know that 1 fish is a black skirted tetra
1 is a neon tetra, blinde in one eye it looks like
1 MIGHT be a Dawn Tetra (not positive)
1 I am pretty sure is a clown loachj, gotta go check out the photos....
And the last is some sort of Gourami, but i cant figure out wich

The loach, black skirt, and the possibly dawn tetra and the Gourami look to be in great health colors are great, fins in great shape, so they are in baggies floating in one of my tanks

but the Neon is a bit of a worrie so he/she is floating in a baggie in one of my empty 10's that has no heater

Im going to try and snap some photos here in a few minutes, Need your help to figure out what type of Gourami i have and the 1 tetra im not sure of, looks mostly like a Dawn

And tomorrow im going to go and see if there is any sales to get 2 more skirts, 5 more neons and 5 more of the other tetra


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

*Here are the pictures*

Sorry that the one picture is chopped, the one that i think is a clown loach


Do you guys know what the other 2 are?


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

The chopped one is certainly a clown loach... the other 2 I cant even begin to guess.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

ladayen said:


> The chopped one is certainly a clown loach... the other 2 I cant even begin to guess.


 

Lol well the top is some sort of Gourami and the Very bottom is a tetra i know for a fact, just dont know which for both, but all 5 were in a tiny 10 gallon with NO heat nasty gross disguesting water only half filled, bare botton, no light, and one fake plant


And the Gourami is BIG, like the Size of my whole hand


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

The gourami is a Blue gourami (a.k.a. 3 Spot gourami) Trichogaster Trichopterus. The second picture is a Clown loach. Not sure on the tetra.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

jeaninel said:


> The gourami is a Blue gourami (a.k.a. 3 Spot gourami) Trichogaster Trichopterus. The second picture is a Clown loach. Not sure on the tetra.


 
Thank you so much

Just wanna know if he is a he or if she is a she too lol, 



I think ill end up taking all my live breeders out and putting them in my 14 gallon, moving my babies from my 14 to one of my 10 gallons, and then moving 2 of my schools to my other 10 to give the 2 new big guys more room in the 29 gallon
Probably my red eyed tetra and the black skirts in a 10 gallon, that would leave me with cherry barbs, danios, and hopefully tomorrow i can pick up 5 neons to go with the one from these 5 fish and when i figure out what the other tetra is pick up 5 more of them for the 29 gallon, or maybe ill add my cherry barbs in the 10 with the red eyed ad skirts cause i only have 5 skirts 2 rey eyed and 3 cherry barbs right now.... i know bad mom i should have them all at the least 6 of each.... Working on that and getting a bigger Shoaling tank n but i havent had fin nipping or chasing problem with any of my shoals


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

The gourami looks like a female.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

jeaninel said:


> The gourami looks like a female.


 

I sure am hoping so


I got a few better pictures, but my camera died so i only got 3, gotta try and get one of the neon tetra an the Mystery tetra


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

I just need to let my batteries recharge a little, i did have a real good shot of the tetra im still trying to figure out, but my camera deletes pictures on its own when it freezes so outta 12 pictures i got those 3


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

My wife thinks the unknown tetra may be a lemon tetra.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

ladayen said:


> My wife thinks the unknown tetra may be a lemon tetra.


 
Same sape, litte more of a skinner body type, almost seethrough like a "glass" type fish, with a black speck on its dorsal fin(that is the top fin right? im pulling a blank)


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah.. if you click on the profile of the Lemon Tetra, there are 4 pictures. As the 2nd one shows they can be fairly clear.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

*Could rehome fish that came with a tank set up*

Would it be better if you rehomed the neon tetra on craigslist for free or something to someone that has a nice school of them or the other tetras as they do much better in a small school of their own kind. I like keeping 2 schools of the same tetras only in a community tank. The ones that I might only have 2 or 3 I find new homes for. Someone that has the same type of tetras to add to their school of them. They do so much better in a group of 6-10 over a a tiny school or no school of their own kind.

I recently bought a 10 gal. tank on craigslist for $20. I wanted to use it for baby fish and use a tank divider that I got at www.petmountain.com a Lee's 10 gal. aquarium divider. Neat divider for an assortment of fish to seperate.

The tank came with 2 Koi. Poor Koi in a tiny 10 gal. tank. It came with new gravel, nice aquarium decorations, filter, hood with light. I rehomed the 2 Koi to my friend that has a pond in her backyard. Lucky for them. I reused the gravel for smaller tanks that I'm trying to sell right now, Craigs listed the Aquarium decorations for $12 for the whole set. So the 10 gal. tank cost me $8 and I could have sold those Koi on Craigslist if my friend did ot take them so the cost of the tank would have been lower.

I have livebearer fish in my 30 gal. bowfront tank with is a community tank, BN pleco, 7 neon tetras,3 amano shrimps, I recently bought a nickel size angelfish for that tank just to eat the baby fry that are born every month. I can not keep them all. I figure the strong and healthy ones will survive. Having the blue gouarmi will keep the livebearer population down. I love livebearers for their color but those guys breed like rabbits.

It's always a good idea to rehome fish for aquarium store credit or sell them on craigslist as some that come with a tank are just so big or not what some people like as they are aggressive towards other fish. It works out good and you can go ahead and get the fish you really want to keep. I alway include some tropical flake food or extra live plants that I need to thinned out with the fish I rehome that I sell for cheap.

I get tied of certain fish and change out my fish for other kinds and rehome them instead of buying more tanks as my biggest is 30 gal. and I only want to keep 5 tanks running with a few QT tanks for holding new fish or fish that are sick. I hope all works out well for you and your new tank and fish.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

eileen said:


> Would it be better if you rehomed the neon tetra on craigslist for free or something to someone that has a nice school of them or the other tetras as they do much better in a small school of their own kind. I like keeping 2 schools of the same tetras only in a community tank. The ones that I might only have 2 or 3 I find new homes for. Someone that has the same type of tetras to add to their school of them. They do so much better in a group of 6-10 over a a tiny school or no school of their own kind.
> 
> I recently bought a 10 gal. tank on craigslist for $20. I wanted to use it for baby fish and use a tank divider that I got at www.petmountain.com a Lee's 10 gal. aquarium divider. Neat divider for an assortment of fish to seperate.
> 
> ...


 

As for me I have been wanting to get a shoal of neons cause i have had them in the past and love them, so today im going in to try and get some neons, some Pristella Tetra (thats what the last tetra is) and maybe 1 more black skirt, and next week im doing some house chores for my grandma to earn mor money and ill be picking up what ever i couldnt get today, probably 1 more danio, 3 more cherry barbs, and 4 more red eyed tetra and how ever many more neons and Pristella Tetras i still need to get

My cherry barbs, black skirted tetra, and red eyed tetra i orginally bought as shoals but i often get ich when i have baby fish so i loose alot of fish and just havent had the money to go and rebuild my shoals


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

You may want to wait til Petco has a sale on Neon tetras. I bought all mine when they had a sale 5 or $5 or $1 each. I bought 12 of them. Some died so I have 7 now. Neon tetras are sensitive to water qty. or new tanks. I don't like the Black Shirt tetras as I find them nippy to other fish. The ones that I really like are the Harlequen rasboras I think they are the hardiest tetra that I have ever had. I also like Glow light tetras. Petco has tetras on sale every now and then for 5 for $5 or $1 each like the Black light tetra. Maybe you can sell some of your livebearer baby fish on craigslist and save that money to buy fish but doing chores is also good.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

eileen said:


> You may want to wait til Petco has a sale on Neon tetras. I bought all mine when they had a sale 5 or $5 or $1 each. I bought 12 of them. Some died so I have 7 now. Neon tetras are sensitive to water qty. or new tanks. I don't like the Black Shirt tetras as I find them nippy to other fish. The ones that I really like are the Harlequen rasboras I think they are the hardiest tetra that I have ever had. I also like Glow light tetras. Petco has tetras on sale every now and then for 5 for $5 or $1 each like the Black light tetra. Maybe you can sell some of your livebearer baby fish on craigslist and save that money to buy fish but doing chores is also good.


 
Well i was really hoping they had the 5 for 5 or even the 10 for 10 today, thats usually when i buy tetras and barbs, my skirts are nippy but only to each other and not to bad, but i had enough to pick up 2 neons and i got a Gold Gourami who is tiny, and im hoping its a he, if not then next week ill see if they have a he in, i did see a he, but the assicoate might have gotton the wrong one, i had to show him which was a he, and he was like "oh so like cichlids" he is a really good assicoate, one of my favorites, always a big help, oh and they had 5 little platy or molly babies that he swooped up for me 
but monday or tuesday ill go and pick up more fish, only have to do chores for a few more weeks to earn my momey, cause im getting a full time job when school starts. Child care, so while all my friends are in school ill be doing preschool/ daycare with one of my friends mom  SO excited, and she lives right down the street, and im still underage so i dont have to pay rent or anything like that with my pay checks, but im going to save most of my money


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

And as far as my live breeders go all i have is guppy fry, i did have 50-60 fry, a mix between guppy and molly, but as i was gone, like i suspected, i lost alot of babies, and im left with just the 15 baby guppies, so i dont think those will sell great on craigslist

But im hoping to breed my Gouramis and sell them



*Anyone know when the male is sexually mature?*


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

Here is some picts of my Skirts


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

Nice pictures. Your background color is really bright. Did you ever think of putting a Black background?

I changed all my background to Black and the colorful fishes colors look great against it and the plants look so much better.Algae does not show up as much against the black background. I used black contact paper which has a plastic coating but you can use a a black plastic table cloth that they sell at a party supply store as those are plastic also.

Here are some pictures of a couple of my tanks with the black background. Notice how the plants and the colorful Blue Metalic endlers colors just pop against that color. The first picture is on my Black Crystal shrimp notice the blue/white thing on the wood. Not the best clear picture of it.Your black 
skirts and the neon tetras and orange swordtailfish will look so nice against Black and you have a nice black,pinkish gravel.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

+1 to Eileen. I had heard about using a dark background so I eventually tried it out. The difference is amazing. Not only do the fish colors pop out more, some fish actually brighten in colors because they feel secure with the dark. Get a double bonus there.


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

*Sand In Aquarims*

I switched out my tanks all to sand also. I have black sand and pool filter sand that I got at a pool supply store 50lbs for $12.00 .I like this sand over others as it is a courser sand and heavier so it holds my live plants better. Algae gets on it I just rub sections of it with my hands and it comes clean. It was a bit of work cleaning that sand but worth the look I got. If you can't use the rest sell it on craigslist. I did that and it worked out well.

Petco now sells sand . I got black sand it was $4.99 for a 5lb bag but they had other colors also. This sand is clean and I just dumped it in my new 10 gal. tank I set up for baby fish. My Crystal Red shrimps look great against the black sand. There is a thread on switching to sand on here somewhere if anyone is interested. The Red Cherry shrimps look great against black sand and if you have Ghost shrimps they show up better against the darker color. 

Here are pictures of the pool filter sand tank and my crystal red shrimps , dwarf honey gouarmi on the black sand., Tank with the pool filter sand and 1 of my Rare Blue Russian ramshorn snail I got shipped to me from N.Y


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

eileen said:


> I switched out my tanks all to sand also. I have black sand and pool filter sand that I got at a pool supply store 50lbs for $12.00 .I like this sand over others as it is a courser sand and heavier so it holds my live plants better. Algae gets on it I just rub sections of it with my hands and it comes clean. It was a bit of work cleaning that sand but worth the look I got. If you can't use the rest sell it on craigslist. I did that and it worked out well.
> 
> Petco now sells sand . I got black sand it was $4.99 for a 5lb bag but they had other colors also. This sand is clean and I just dumped it in my new 10 gal. tank I set up for baby fish. My Crystal Red shrimps look great against the black sand. There is a thread on switching to sand on here somewhere if anyone is interested. The Red Cherry shrimps look great against black sand and if you have Ghost shrimps they show up better against the darker color.
> 
> Here are pictures of the pool filter sand tank and my crystal red shrimps , dwarf honey gouarmi on the black sand., Tank with the pool filter sand and 1 of my Rare Blue Russian ramshorn snail I got shipped to me from N.Y


 
Looks great  jelous of your snail, if i could find some real pretty ones i would get them, but havent seen any, and very jelous of your endlers, i've seen like 3 at petco, but their more guppy than anything

The pink is just cause i wanted a background and all i had was pink printer paper, so i started taping it on sheet by sheet lol, my 14 gallon had blue, and my 55 has a mixture of colors cause by time i got that tank i ran out of matching colors lol, but the blue on my 14 eventually i tore off, so now i have 3 tanks with no background and i hate it lol, maybe if i run into some black ill do that, i think i would be able to see my new Gold Gourami better and my glow danio better lol

The rocks is a story, ha
my sister did a 10 gallon with red rocks, then ditched it so i took care of it, it had 2 bettas, 1 male 1 female, 3 danios, and 2 sucker fish, well one summer at my old church i wont a dozen gold fish and threw them in, bad mistake, killed everything including them selves, except for 2 danios, so i put those 2 danios in a 2 gallon, and them my friends house went into forclouser, and they left behind a 29 gallon and her dad left it in the back and dupmed it out and said i could have it, so i cleaned it out real good cause it was all green slimy algery and moved the 2 danios to it and bought 2 bags of black rocks with neon rock in it, and eventually 1 of the danios died and i had the other for a total of 4 years that lived through hundreds of livebreeders and neons that i had thrown in the tank throught the years that all died, well probably because i never had a heater or light, so agust of last year, she finally died, so i restalked my tank in november with 16 fish and 3 aqua frogs, still didn't have a heater or light, so i lost nearly everything after a few months, i think the only fish i still have from that batch is one of my skirts, NO i never had an ammonia outbreak from adding that many fish at once, the pet store was shocked every time they tested my water. But from then i added a bunch of those bigger rocks, that eventually i had to try and pull out to put in my 14 gallon


----------



## eileen (Feb 24, 2009)

(PM) me if you want endlers. I have babies all the time. In fact I went outside to put water in my outdoor unfiltered tub pond and spotted more babies. Selling the 12 Blue Russian ramshorn snails also 3 or $5. Are you in Washington state or Washington D.C? You pay for the shipping. baby fish will be free. i have Pink/red scarlet hybrids, Blue pastel ribbon fin hybrids, Blue tiger endler hyrids. Let me know what kind. I also have some culls that I won't be keeping but are pretty males.The adult pairs I can sell cheap if I have some available.


----------



## alysalouise (Mar 15, 2011)

eileen said:


> (PM) me if you want endlers. I have babies all the time. In fact I went outside to put water in my outdoor unfiltered tub pond and spotted more babies. Selling the 12 Blue Russian ramshorn snails also 3 or $5. Are you in Washington state or Washington D.C? You pay for the shipping. baby fish will be free. i have Pink/red scarlet hybrids, Blue pastel ribbon fin hybrids, Blue tiger endler hyrids. Let me know what kind. I also have some culls that I won't be keeping but are pretty males.The adult pairs I can sell cheap if I have some available.


 
Ya today i just went and picked up a 20 gallon for $10 and i did a mix of crushed coral and black sand in it, I LOVE the look, and i did a home made mesh netting to keep my 2 prego fish on one side so when they drop their babies i can just take the moms out and leave the babies in that side, and my friend that lives up the street has black printer sized paper that she said i can have, so ill tape that on the back and sides of my 20 gallon and 10 gallon


----------

